# Ankona, Bonefish, and Yellowfin Boatshow @ FCO



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

Flint Creek Outfitters will be hosting a small boat show for the public to come and check out on Saturday June 22nd from 10:00 am to 3:00pm!!! Currently we are planning on having Ankona w/ a Shadowcast 16 and 18, 2 Cayenne's, 2 Native SUV's, and 1 Copperhead. Bonefish Boat works will be bringing either a Sabalo 21 or their Bonefish 18'. Yellowfin will be bringing their 17' skiff and possibly another model. There will be sales and food!!! Come check it out!!

13425 fishhawk blvd.
Lithia, FL 33547


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Can't wait!! Going to be an awesome time!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Date? Time?


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

June 22nd @ 10a


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Orvis is also going to have a Fly Fishing 101 class going on that day!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

FF 101,this might be the time! See ya there.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

How about a sneek peek of whats going to be there. Is this a rain or shine event?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Rain or shine....


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Ankona will have a prototype ShadowCast 18 with a fully molded floor pan to complement the new deck cap. Also will be a deck hatch insert, all molded glass to give a real alternative to plastic deck hatches. All the deck options with quality hatches. Looking for customer feedback on this one!

thanks,

Mel


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Ankona will have a prototype ShadowCast 18 with a fully molded floor pan to complement the new deck cap.  Also will be a deck hatch insert, all molded glass to give a real alternative to plastic deck hatches.  All the deck options with quality hatches.  Looking for customer feedback on this one!
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Mel


I will be inspecting this when I come pickup my SUV this week. Get ready for my visit!!!


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Ankona will have a prototype ShadowCast 18 with a fully molded floor pan to complement the new deck cap.  Also will be a deck hatch insert, all molded glass to give a real alternative to plastic deck hatches.  All the deck options with quality hatches.  Looking for customer feedback on this one!
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Mel


Mel, The problem with these options is that you released them one SC18 build to late!! Any chance that the molded floor pan is retrofittable? What is the surface like on the pan, is it the same nonskid as the cap? How much weight did it add?


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Give me a call if you would..... go over the options and give you an idea where the SC 18 options will be over the next few months...

Thanx!

M


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Give me a call if you would..... go over the options and give you an idea where the SC 18 options will be over the next few months...
> 
> Thanx!
> 
> M


Will do!


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

Had a good turn out. Here's a picture from the 22nd


----------

